# Soft jaws for import lathe chuck



## billooms (Sep 27, 2013)

Does anyone have a source for soft jaws for the chucks on import lathes? My chuck is a 6" 3-jaw chuck (Grizzly G0750G lathe) and I suspect that many of the import lathes use the same chuck. I want to make some special shaped jaws. I'm inspired to make my own after seeing the Haas video.


----------



## Jimsehr (Sep 27, 2013)

billooms said:


> Does anyone have a source for soft jaws for the chucks on import lathes? My chuck is a 6" 3-jaw chuck (Grizzly G0750G lathe) and I suspect that many of the import lathes use the same chuck. I want to make some special shaped jaws. I'm inspired to make my own after seeing the Haas video.


Try us shop tools.
jimsehr


----------



## lrsglory (Sep 27, 2013)

The big supplier in Central ohio was http://www.dillonmfg.com/images/header_01.jpg They are located in Springfield, Ohio. Check out the website. They used to make them for everything. Hope this helps.


----------



## Inflight (Sep 27, 2013)

If you have the time, you should consider making your own soft jaws.  Using a scrap of aluminum bar stock, it only took me a few minutes to make a set for my import chuck.  






Matt


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 27, 2013)

lrsglory said:


> The big supplier in Central ohio was http://www.dillonmfg.com/images/header_01.jpg They are located in Springfield, Ohio. Check out the website. They used to make them for everything. Hope this helps.



Try this link http://www.dillonmfg.com . You are right they seem to have a chuck jaw for almost every chuck made.


----------



## billooms (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the links to Dillon. It looks like they have what I need. I didn't see prices or ordering info on the web site, but I'll contact them. Any idea what the prices are for a set of soft jaws from them?

Matt -- after seeing the ones you made, I might take a try at making a set. I only have a very small milling machine, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## billooms (Oct 7, 2013)

After reading Matt's encouragement, I made my own soft jaws from aluminum. It was a good exercise and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Inflight (Oct 7, 2013)

Those look very nicely made.  Good job!


----------

